# Why is there so much sugar in some savoury foods?



## robert@fm (Apr 22, 2016)

Article. 

Of course, as usual the _real_ question is, why is there so much emphasis on the red herring of "sugar", especially the "natural" _vs._ "added" sugar nonsense, when it's total carbohydrates (of which sugar is just one) that matter?


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Apr 22, 2016)

I feel that I must point out that this is because sugar is the new sex scandal celebrity headline, banking crisis, footballer taking drugs, PPI scandal, Freddie Starr ate my hamster.

The media just love giving us something to focus negative feelings about so that they can sell a bit more advertising space on the back of the headlines.

Sorry, Friday is big cynic day for me


----------



## Robin (Apr 22, 2016)

And whoever would eat 100g of Ketchup at one sitting?


----------



## Vicsetter (Apr 22, 2016)

And no product in the article has as much as white bread (well carb content anyway).  
Who can complain that a sweet and sour sauce has sugar in it, maybe it will be branded as sour and sourer sauce.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 22, 2016)

Vicsetter said:


> And no product in the article has as much as white bread (well carb content anyway).
> Who can complain that a sweet and sour sauce has sugar in it, maybe it will be branded as sour and sourer sauce.


Or 'Sour+Not sour'?


----------

